# Books Recommended by our Members (September 2011)



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For the list of recommendations in August, look here:

August Recommendations

If you are an author or publisher, please do not 'recommend' your own books. Instead you may start a discussion/promotion thread in the Book Bazaar.

Generally, this thread is for quick recommendations. You know, you're sitting with a friend at dinner and you say, "Hey, I just finished this book and I think you would love it!" That kind of thing.

If you've got a book review or other site and would like to regularly share reviews with us, we invite you to start a thread in the Book Bazaar for your site and periodically post links to reviews, subject to our posting rules for authors and bloggers.

Also, please use generic links, or, even better, the Link-Maker to make KindleBoards affiliate links. But please do _not_ link through another site. 

Please see Forum Decorum for guidelines.


----------



## RosalieLario (Jun 21, 2011)

Last night I read Hearts in Darkness by Laura Kaye. Oh my gosh, I'm so in love with the main character! Even though the hero and heroine meet and have only known each other for a few hours, you can really feel the trauma of what they are experiencing and how it draws them together. I left this story thinking this couple would stay together forever. I loved it!


----------



## CollinKelley (Sep 1, 2011)

I just finished Monica Ali's Untold Story, which is about Princess Diana faking her death and moving to America. Loved it!


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

Wow....this book blew me away. A story equally heartbreaking and hopeful. Gorgeously written (and from a debut author).


----------



## joshtremino (Jul 31, 2010)

I just started reading Theirs Not to Reason Why. I was pretty turned off by the title, but this book turned out to be really good. If you like sci-fi, you should definitely check this one out.


----------



## Sophie (Jul 27, 2011)

I just read 'The Girl with Glass Feet,' a very quirky debut novel by Ali Shaw.

It's a kind of urban fairy tale/fantasy, set in the wilds of a fictional Scottish island. Beautiful descriptive writing. It was on offer until recently for 99p. Not sure if that will be repeated?


----------



## Simon Haynes (Mar 14, 2011)

joshtremino said:


> I just finished Wired by Douglas E. Richards. It's a fascinating concept. I really enjoyed this piece. Good dialogue, strong plot points, and some very creative twists. Originally, it was the cover that drew me in, but the story stands for itself. If you like sci-fi, you should check this one out.


Thanks - I've seen this cover a couple of times now. Will check out the sample.


----------



## jmoralee (Sep 6, 2011)

I'd recommend reading anything by Ed Gorman - if you're a fan of crime fiction like I am.  I live in the UK and can't find many of his books over here - so buying the Kindle versions are a solution to that problem.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

A strong addition to a great Urban Fantasy series!

Seenan also writes under the name Mira Grant (Feed, Deadline)


----------



## wakincade (Apr 16, 2011)

A fellow author and friend, Scott Rhine, recently published his latest novel. I had the opportunity to read and edit it early on and was very impressed. I loved his earlier novels, and this new venture tying into one of his novellas "The Icarus Transformation" is exceptional. Jezebel's Ladder is a story of espionage, blackmail, and classified operations that certainly makes for a fast-paced ride and will have you reaching for Scott's other books before Jezebel's Ladder is even finished. (I also recommend "Foundations for the Lost" ~ 5 stars ~ and "Scarab" ~ 4 Stars ~) Anyone with a desire to be drawn into a web of deceit, characters that will have you laughing and worried simultaneously, and a storyline that will keep you guessing at what comes next needs to pick up Jezebel's Ladder.


----------



## LindaNelson (Aug 8, 2010)

I bought my Kindle this past Spring. I was reluctant to begin using it. Then I came across Modern Witch. Now I love my Kindle more than paperbooks.



I recomend this book to those who like stories about witchcraft. I found it a very enjoyable read. The author has a neat way of using chat room dialogue in her story.
I know I will be looking forward to reading the rest of this series.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Suspense by Jason Letts is his new YA Dystopian novel that is amazing! I was really shocked by how much I enjoyed reading it, not because I don't know Jason is a great writer, because I do, but because it has a very sci fi edge to it and sci fi and me don't always get a long. Once I started reading it I didn't want to put it down.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

The Piano Demon is an Amazon single (currently $1.99). This is a wonderful biography of a relatively unknown jazz pianist Teddy Weatheford. His life is followed from the coal mines of Virginia, through the Chicago jazz clubs to post-war Bombay and Shanghai. In a mere 37 pages, an incredible career set in forgotten history is presented.










http://www.amazon.com/Piano-Demon-globetrotting-Weatherford-ebook/dp/B004IWRCG6/ref=zg_bs_2486013011_81


----------



## LilaL (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi;
I'm new here and had to figure out how to reply to anything!
Anyway, I am reading THE HELP and it keeps me reading late into the early morning hours, so lack of sleep everyday.
It's a well-written book, and you know it's good and worthwhile since they made a movie of it, which I haven't seen.
I find that if I read the book first, it spoils the movie for me!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

If you enjoy fantasy this is a really good book


----------



## KateGeorge (Mar 9, 2011)

I just discovered Edie Claire's NEVER series. They start with Never Buried and if you like fun, female sleuths you'll like this series. I just keep buying them as I finish. They kind of remind me of Evanovich's Stephanie Plum. Very fun to read.

Never Buried (Leigh Koslow Mystery Series)


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

Really loved this book


----------



## Thomas the Rhymer (Sep 18, 2011)

TOOTS said:


> Just finished the Tree Singer and loved it. I recommend it to readers who want something beautifully written and just a bit different. Couldn't put the book down !!


I'll second this. I'd also recommend The Unnerving, Unrelenting Life of Pinocchio by the same author. Not the children's book the name might imply. It's an excellent read for those who want something really different from a brilliant Australian writer, Danny Fahey.

​


----------



## NicolaMorgan (Sep 18, 2011)

LilaL said:


> Hi;
> I'm new here and had to figure out how to reply to anything!
> Anyway, I am reading THE HELP and it keeps me reading late into the early morning hours, so lack of sleep everyday.
> It's a well-written book, and you know it's good and worthwhile since they made a movie of it, which I haven't seen.
> I find that if I read the book first, it spoils the movie for me!


Thanks for reminding me that I've been meaning to buy THE HELP! Off to do it in a minute!


----------



## Todd Trumpet (Sep 7, 2011)

I just finished *"BEAT TO QUARTERS" by C.S. Forester* last night.

Excellent book, but #6 out of a series of 11 novels chronicling the fictional adventures of 19th century British naval hero Horatio Hornblower.

I'm actually rereading the entire series, which I first read as a teenager... uh, many years ago. I rediscovered the first volume ("MR. MIDSHIPMAN HORNBLOWER") at a library sale for $1, and decided I wanted to revisit the franchise. So I found a complete set of the most recent editions on Ebay for $30 (plus $5 S&H) - an outstanding deal. I'm now riding the high seas all over again and enjoying it immensely.

I'll probably start a "HORNBLOWER" thread at some point (perhaps after finishing the series), but for now, I'm finding it interesting to read the books in chronological order, knowing that this _wasn_'t the order in which they were written. So, for instance, the book I just read (Book #6: "BEAT TO QUARTERS" - which, BTW, is the signal given by a drummer aboard ship to clear for action/battle) was actually the _first _"HORNBLOWER" book C.S. Forester wrote. And it showed. It turns out the earlier books (chronologically) reflected a more mature writer. As will some of the later books.

In any case, though a big commitment, I think the "HORNBLOWER" novels are the best sea-faring chronicles around.

Sail ho!

Todd


----------



## fictionwriter (Nov 2, 2010)

The book about Princess Di faking her death made me smile. Good one!

Best,

Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

MLPMom said:


>


Thanks so much for the shout-out, MLPMom! I'm very pleased you enjoyed the book and appreciate that you took the time to share your opinion with readers!


----------



## Russell Brooks (Dec 23, 2010)

I read THE HELP by Kathryn Stocket (5 Stars) and FLEE by JA Konrath (4 STARS). Although FLEE was a fun read, THE HELP hit me emotionally.


----------



## klouholmes (Jul 16, 2011)

I read and reviewed Mina's Eyes. Rock climbing and realistic relationship have many turnabouts in Sardinia. A sensitive and exciting book.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption by Laura Hillenbrand is a remarkable and moving true story.


----------



## TaraBenwell (Sep 16, 2011)

I highly recommend Andrew Sean Greer's novel "The Story of a Marriage". I finished it this month and was blown away by the writing. It's fantastic! I also loved his novel "The Confessions of Max Tivoli".


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

For people who like romance and/or magic, with a bit of an edge, I recommend Ember by Bettie Sharpe:



Very imaginative, gritty, and sexual twist on the Cinderella fairytale. Based on suggestions at the Amazon forums, I picked it up free from her website (PDF), but it's totally worth 99 cents.


----------



## djgross (May 24, 2011)

A highly entertaining sci-fi romance novella for $2.99



One of the best of the In Death series. Couldn't put it down.


----------



## Meb Bryant (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm currently reading/listening to JACQUELINE KENNEDY, HISTORIC CONVERSATIONS. Just reading the script of her conversations with Arthur Schlesinger would have driven my brain crazy, but listening to the nuances, breathing, and unfiltered background noises, enhances the reader's experience. I won't write on the political and social aspects of the book, since I'm not qualified. However, I am enjoying the glimpse into the past.


----------



## thegreywolf (Sep 21, 2011)

Hello

Game of Thrones by George R R Martin. This man has created something incredible, truly spellbinding books.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Game-Thrones-Book-Songs-ebook/dp/B004GJXQ20/ref=sr_1_2?s=digital-text&ie=UTF8&qid=1317124498&sr=1-2

(I am still new at this hence the long link as opposed to a nice image, I will look into this)

Regards

GreyWolf


----------



## barbarasissel (Jul 4, 2011)

DreamWeaver said:


> Unbroken: A World War II Story of Survival, Resilience, and Redemption by Laura Hillenbrand is a remarkable and moving true story.


Oh, I have to add my vote to this one. It was incredible and beautifully written!


----------



## JohnA (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm so pleased BBC Digital has published the classic Doctor Who novelization _Doctor Who and the Daleks _ in electronic format. I loved this book as a kid.

The Doctor Who TV series started on the BBC in 1963 the day after President Kennedy was assassinated. In those days the show was made on the cheap, was in black and white, and the nameless time traveling Doctor was depicted as a crotchety old man. Stories relied on ingenuity rather than high quality special effects.

Terry Nation's script about Nazi-like machine creatures intent on "exterminating" the only other race to share their barren planet, the peace loving Thals, really resonates, especially in the current climate of terrorism and intolerance.

TV series story editor David Whitaker turned Nation's script into this novel. If you like quintessentially English science fiction, you'll love _Doctor Who and the Daleks_.

Doctor Who and the Daleks


----------

